# Morning after pill then sex!



## Worried84

i had sex right on the very last day that i was fertile then 64 hours later I took the one step morning after pill, but then about 7 hours after that I had sex again but because I wasnt in the fertile part of my cycle anymore I didnt get the morning after pill again, just left it. I'm not due on my period for another week or so yet so not too worried at the moment but just wondering if the morning after pill might of failed me because i had sex right on my fertile day and then took it 64 hours later? and was also wondering if even though i sex when i was no longer fertile if i could of got pregnant from then? sorry if this doesnt make sense and i know i was stupid but please answer. thanks


----------



## wellsk

Do you chart/temp? Or use OPK?
Because if not, you might not definitely be aware of when you ovulate. I would imagine that you would be fine, but I don't think theres an 100% guarantee. Even with the first time you had sex since you took the morning after pill so late.


----------



## LoraLoo

The longer you leave taking the MAP, the less effective it becomes, id say the 2nd time you dtd, the MAP would have you 'covered' as i believe it works by stopping the sperm reaching the egg. First time may have been too late though, and i agree with the PP- you cant always tell when you are most fertile. I got caught this time after only DTD once- i thought i was safe as was sure i had ovulated a week earlier.


----------



## Worried84

I dont chart temp, i know from cm when i am fertile. :)


----------



## Worried84

So if the sperm had reached the egg the first time i dtd then when i took map 64 hours later would that not stop it from implanting then? thanks girls x


----------



## LoraLoo

Worried84 said:


> So if the sperm had reached the egg the first time i dtd then when i took map 64 hours later would that not stop it from implanting then? thanks girls x

No, i dont believe it would. I based when i ovulated on cm too :dohh:


----------



## wellsk

You would be surprise worried84 as to when you do ovulate, it's not always as obvious as there's some EWCM and that's that.
If you don't want to get pregnant, then I would advise that you use a more effective form of contraception. :thumbup:


----------



## wellsk

Quoted from a health website...

'A drug could lower the risk of pregnancy in one of three ways:
&#8226;It could kill all of the sperm after ejaculation.
&#8226;It could prevent the fertilized egg from implanting in the uterus.
&#8226;It could either prevent or delay the release of the egg. Levonorgestrel takes this third path'

So possibly, it could've delayed your Ovulation too, and sperm can survive for up to 5/7 days in the right CM. And the Morning after pill has an 89% success rate, which isn't very good compared to others.


----------



## Vicki_Cream

My doctor told me before that the MAP changes the lining in your womb to make it near impossible for the egg to implant? Not sure if that is true of not! My sister got pregnant using the MAP so it is possible!


----------



## Worried84

I was pretty sure i was ovulating when i dtd because i had ewcm very stretchy, ovulation pains (i get this each month), feeling extra horny (sorry), and i did ovulation calcutator online which gave me a few days of dates and friday the 20th was the last date of being fertile, next day the cm had near enough gone and only a little bit of cramp and that was it. x


----------



## wellsk

It sounds like you might've been okay for the second time you had sex after ovulation then. But I think you should just wait, see if AF arrives and then if it doesn't, take a pregnancy test.


----------



## puppymom

Worried, if you're trying not to become pregnant, you should take your temps along with CM to make sure you are actually ovulating when you think you are. CM does not always tell the entire story. Also, if you know you are fertile, you may want to begin using condoms if you are going to DTD during that time, as taking the MAP is not good for your body over and over again.


----------



## CakeCottage

I'm sorry if this sounds like I'm being rude but if you knew that you were in your fertile period then why didn't you use a condom if you don't want to get pregnant...?


----------



## Gunnhilde

Exactly what puppymom said... you need to be temping along with checking other fertility signs. I've had cycles in which if I just went by when I had EWCM as an indicator of ovulation having had occurred, I would have wound up pregnant. EWCM simply happens when your estrogen surges and that doesn't just happen when you ovulate.

The MAP usually causes the uterine lining to shed as well. At 64 hours after unprotected sex that is your only saving grace as it is highly possible that the fertilization has already occurred.

If you are going to use FAM as a pregnancy prevention (like I do) please come in some of our threads and ask some questions and really know the ins and outs of it. :hugs: I just worry that you might end up in a bad situation if you don't.

Also, it does have a lower effective rate than some other types of birth control and if not followed exactly perfectly (i.e. no unprotected sex until days after confirmed ovulation via temp/CM/monitors) then your chances of an oops (which can't really be called an oops if you aren't doing it right) greatly increase. That is why it is really only recommended for people who can exactly follow it and/or are in committed relationships that would welcome an unplanned pregnancy. :flower:


----------



## puppymom

Well said, Gunnhilde - we are more than welcome in answering questions! I also use(d) it as a form of protection... now more just to make sure my cycles are on track.


----------



## MindUtopia

The morning after pill works largely by delaying ovulation beyond the 3-4 day period when sperm are likely to survive (it doesn't do anything to change your cervical mucus or change your uterine lining so the embryo can't implant, only the normal pill does this). It doesn't stop you from ovulating that month if you were having an ovulatory cycle. So you were pushing it by taking it 64 hours after the first incident of unprotected sex (usually it's highly recommended within 24-48 hours after though it can still be effective later up to around 75 hours), but this doesn't give you a free pass for the rest of that cycle either. 

If you did simply delay ovulation that was imminent, having unprotected sex again definitely puts you at risk of becoming pregnant from the second encounter since ovulation might have occurred then instead (that would have been around the time you were finishing your pills). Whoever gave it to you should have explained this, but depending on where you picked it up, sometimes certain medical professionals aren't comfortable talking about sex so they might not have (not that it's okay, but unfortunately, not everyone does their job). If you don't want to get pregnant, get on the pill or use condoms because relying just on the morning after pill isn't the best way to do it.


----------



## Gunnhilde

@MindUtopia This might be a stupid question, but I've known people who have taken the MAP and they usually begin bleeding within 24 hours. Is that not shedding the uterine lining like what happens during AF? I'm totally perplexed or maybe really misinformed. :shrug:


----------



## pinksprinkles

Gunnhilde- The one time I took the MAP, several years ago now, I starter my period the next day, which is what my doc told me to expect. Maybe there are different kinds of MAP?


----------



## LoraLoo

Ive only taken MAP once, it didnt cause any bleeding x


----------



## MindUtopia

Gunnhilde said:


> @MindUtopia This might be a stupid question, but I've known people who have taken the MAP and they usually begin bleeding within 24 hours. Is that not shedding the uterine lining like what happens during AF? I'm totally perplexed or maybe really misinformed. :shrug:

I think that might be just the high dose of hormones screwing with someone's body. It's not specifically designed to bring on a period, but that doesn't mean it won't cause some mid-cycle spotting. It's really rough on your body, so that wouldn't surprise me. In theory, it's like taking a massive dose of birth control, so you know how if you screw up your pills for a given month, miss a few, take two one day instead, etc., you will likely get some spotting. It's probably the same for some people. I've taken it twice for broken condoms years and years ago, and I never got any bleeding or spotting as a result (well, until my period arrived at the end of them month), but I also never get mid-cycle bleeding in general, so that makes sense. There was actually a lot of research that went into this recently because there was quite a bit of controversy over whether MAP was an abortifacient (something that induces abortions, i.e. by causing the uterine lining to shed) and they found it doesn't seem to work like that, which was really key to making it more widely and legally available to women. 

Perhaps for some reason those folks got given something else instead of the traditional morning after pill, like Provera, if MAP wasn't readily available where they live. It hasn't always been easy to get and your pharmacist doesn't have to fill the prescription if he/she doesn't want to in the U.S. (screwed up but true), so maybe their doctors gave them something else to circumvent those issues, though not sure that would be clinically advisable. But my guess would be that's just the way their bodies reacted. Some people throw up. Some people are stuck in bed with headaches for a few days. Some people get dizzy and pass out. I wouldn't be surprised if some people started bleeding too. It's rough on your body.


----------



## Dimples81

I took the MAP 8 hours after sex, still got pregnant.


----------

